# help with Sainsmart proverxl 4030 - spindle not working



## Cory S (Sep 16, 2021)

Hi, I recently purchased a Sainsmart Genmitus 4030 CNC, I can get all axis to move through Candle software, but cannot get the spindle to turn on... Neither the speed control on the controller or the spindle on/off control in Candle do anything.. I can hear a relay click on and off in the controller when the spindle on/off button is pressed, but the spindle doesn't turn...

any help would be appreciated..

Cory


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Cory! Are you able to turn it on manually, outside the software?


----------



## Cory S (Sep 16, 2021)

no, thats the problem... I'm not sure I'm doing something wrong? the speed control on the contoller doesnt' turn it on either...


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Have you verified that all the cabling is correct?


----------



## Cory S (Sep 16, 2021)

difalkner said:


> Have you verified that all the cabling is correct?


Well as far as the spindle is concerned, it's only 2 wires, one end has a plug, and the other is 2 spade connectors , they are all good


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Is the spindle 120v or 240v? Can you check voltage where it plugs in or at the spade connectors to make certain the controller is putting out the required voltage? If it is, how about at the spindle end? Have you checked the cable for continuity?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi @Cory S , welcome to the forum.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Cory.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Not a CNC guy but having a meter to read voltages is key in troubleshooting. You need to verify you have the proper voltage coming in and then at the spindle itself. That's the very start of troubleshooting. If you have it at the leads to the spindle then it's in the spindle.


----------



## Brandon Van (6 mo ago)

Hello Cory,

I just bought a proverxl4030 and am having the exact same problem. I have been searching for a solution and found your thread. Were you able to get the problem resolved at all? If so, how? Any insight would be appreciated.

Thank you,

Brandon Van


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Brandon Van said:


> Were you able to get the problem resolved at all? If so, how? Any insight would be appreciated.


Cory joined on Sept 16, 2021 and hasn't been back since Sept 17, 2021 so I don't have much hope you'll get a response from him. 

What have you tried on yours?


----------



## Brandon Van (6 mo ago)

All the basic stuff, on/ off on the offline controller and in candle, checked my g code settings, tried manually sending a speed change with candle. Tried disconnecting the connections and re attaching. I've checked my voltage at the spindle and the outlet of my control box and I get nothing. My fear is that the NO contacts on the control board are stuck open.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Brandon Van said:


> My fear is that the NO contacts on the control board are stuck open.


Are you able to check that with a meter?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Brandon.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Brandon Van


----------



## W4s0r1 (4 mo ago)

Very same situation here.
Got everything ready to run for the first time!
Then, the spindle doesn’t run.
Checked the voltage in the spade connectors,
Replugged all spindle wiring and nothing…
Candles sends the commands to run the spindle, I hear a click coming from the control box, candle shows an animation as if the spindle was running, but nothing.
Changed the manual speed settings also and nothing.
Got this 4030 as saintsmart open box.
Not sure if that already messed up…
Thoughts?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @W4s0r1


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, W4s0s1


----------

